# Marklin Maxi F7 AA Questions...



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

A few questions about the Marklin Maxi F7 AA set. Are all four trucks powered? I see a cable that connects the AA units, does that just spread the contacts out over a longer wheelbase? Are the bodies mostly hollow?

I'm not even close to ready to undertake a project right now, but how are you guys running R/C with battery and DCC? I'd love to put ESU Sound/DCC in each A unit and control the consist by radio like you would with an NCE cab throttle in HO (for instance). What combination of products are available to do that sort of thing?

Thanks!


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

I use remote controlled track power DCC for all my G scale trains indoors and outside. By connecting engines electrically and using a car behind a steam engine with extra power pickup/wiring my trains run great. I use the track cleaner once a month. For other remote control, several companies sell battery systems that can control DCC decoders. Revolution and airwire are 2 I know of.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Q: A few questions about the Marklin Maxi F7 AA set. Are all four trucks powered?
A: It appears that both trucks on a powered unit are powered. You could simply turn them upside down and try to turn the wheels by hand. I think they sell powered units.

Q: I see a cable that connects the AA units, does that just spread the contacts out over a longer wheelbase?
A: It appears so. I think you can download the manual from Marklin

Q: Are the bodies mostly hollow?
A: It appears so, see below.












Q: I'm not even close to ready to undertake a project right now, but how are you guys running R/C with battery and DCC?
A: there are many solutions, AirWire has an option to support standard DCC decoders, battery or track power... a dated system but still popular. Also BlueRail is an inexpensive solution that uses bluetooth and an app on your phone. There are more options.


Q: I'd love to put ESU Sound/DCC in each A unit and control the consist by radio like you would with an NCE cab throttle in HO (for instance). 
A: WOAH!!! Now you want a system that works as easily and well as NCE DCC? One of the easiest and best systems? Sorry, you need a REAL DCC system, very few systems consist as easily as this. i have an NCE and a Zimo, and have also AirWire and several others.

You have to realize that DCC was designed for track power, and running it wireless DIRECTLY to the loco involves some compromises, and it can be a bit klugey, but most systems have a way to do it, just realize you are comparing an industry leader with other, less expensive, less developed systems.

If I wanted battery power and the ability to run DCC decoders, I would have to decide if I was OK with an app on a phone (BlueRail) or I wanted battery powered DCC with a real throttle.

There are other good solutions like RailPro, but personally I shy away from proprietary solutions, I have DCC stuff 20 years old that runs fine, could not say that for 90% of the proprietary solutions with limited choices.

Sorry for the long-winded response.

Greg

What combination of products are available to do that sort of thing?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

That was my old Maxi F7, they are one axle drive on each truck on the powered unit, the other is totally a dummy. Traction tires on the driven axles. The body is mostly hollow but a total pain in the butt to take apart. The MTH gauge 1 F units are much much nicer models. As are the massive LGB F7's


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Mike Toney said:


> The MTH gauge 1 F units are much much nicer models. As are the massive LGB F7's


A matter of taste, but I disagree. The Maxi models are very nice tinplate bodied trains, while the MTH and LGB F7's are just a large piece of plastic .

Regards
Fred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

unfortunately the MTH has unprototypical pivoting pilots to accomodate toy curves.... even locked in place gaps in the front where it should not be. But this is balanced by the fact that other than concessions for toy train curves, MTH scale is almost always perfect 1:32. 

If I had to use the word "model" as it is commonly defined, Mike wins, the scale representation of the MTH is superior in almost all aspects.

Greg


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The Marklin is a poor representation of the EMD F7, with all due respect to Fred. Lacking exhaust stacks, the pilot looks horrible. They do run nice however despite being 1 axle drive on each truck of the powered locomotive. They are a tinplate "toy train" representation of the F7. LGB's while being huge, looks much better once given knuckle couplers but no where near gauge one, more like 1:29th or larger for the "wow" factor. MTH, despite the swinging pilots, are much better if one wants more true gauge one size, and the pilot gap can be dealt with once locked in place. Plastic vs metal really does not matter to me when it comes to diesels. Not like we have a huge selection of "metal" diesel models on the market to compare. The vast majority of diesel models on 45mm track are some type of plastic, some more brittle that others.


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

The LGB F7 is awesome to me, but is reqally not a single size. It is a combo of 3 sizes meant to look pleasing to the eye. Length, width and height are 3 different guages!!


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

The MTH F3 have a scale pilot included in the set and I made another from the open one an easy job with styreene they not only are scale but are the most correct looking F unit in the G scale market: Look at the winsheild of the MTH one then check out the USA train one and you will see for yourself. I returned all my wheels for scale flanges, modified the couplers with kadees installed for close coupling, ripped out the DCS installed constant lighting and it is one of my most reliable performers on the pike see : Running long trains.
By the way the PRR F3 has like on most garden trains products a phony livery only two sets of FP7 had that passenger livery, all other growlers were Dark green Loco enamel with a buff stripe. They also had passenger type pilots which I will have to make one day, and earlier style number boards. The reason I got one was because we still don't have a decent PRR freight hog, except for the USRA light which really isn't typicaly Pennsy. If only some manufacturer would turn out a live steam H10, L1, Hypo or J1, or even an M1...
Best, Simon


----------

